# Council Rebuffs Patrick On Parole Board Nominee



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*John Bocon Rejected By Council*

*BOSTON -- *Mass. Gov. Council rebuffs Patrick on nominee The Governor's Council has voted not to reappoint one of Gov. Deval Patrick's nominees to the state parole board just months after first approving the temporary nomination. 
By a 4-3 vote the council rejected Wednesday appointing former chief federal probation officer John Bocon to a full five year term. 
Bocon was among four Patrick nominees approved by the board in March. At the time, Lt. Gov. Timothy cast a tie-breaking vote.

Read more: Council Rebuffs Patrick On Parole Board Nominee - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston​


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow. The Governors Council actually is an effective entity from colonial times.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

And the LT Governor casting the tie breaker.....I wonder what was up?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The Lt. Governor I think at the time was filling in for Deval who was "away" that day or by state law is tie breaking vote.

Nominate me.

My platform is this if your a criminal and messed up so badly that some liberal judge sentenced you to State Prison then you should be ineligible for parole. I would vote NO for parole on everyone.


----------

